# Gravid Hermann weight gain



## chin_lee (Oct 17, 2017)

How much weight gain per day should I be expecting from a gravid female?
My Hermann pair mated on Oct 11 and I have been weighing her as follows:
Oct 14 1156 grams
Oct 15 1192 grams
Oct 16 1208 grams
Oct 17 1224 grams

How long after mating ritual should I anticipate the egg laying?

She is getting soaks every other day and pooping out lots and passing urates so its not food retention. Based on the progressive weight gain, i believe she may be gravid.


----------



## chin_lee (Nov 20, 2017)

so my hermann female laid her eggs today. Her weight last night was 1248. Today after laying 5 eggs, her weight is 1114.
It took about 5.5 weeks when they mated on Oct 11th to lay her egss on Nov 20th
Looking forward to hatchlings.


----------



## JoesMum (Nov 20, 2017)

Out of curiosity, what do the eggs weigh? Do they account fully for the weight loss?


----------



## chin_lee (Nov 20, 2017)

5 eggs weighing 19 19 20 20 21 grams each. About 25 grams unaccounted for. I dug up the dirt container 2x to ensure I didn't miss an egg. I expected 6 eggs since her clutch last year was 6 but only 1 fertile. End of day only 5 eggs with 25 grams unaccounted for. She was weighted after bath in which she defacated and passes urate. So not sure how to account for that 25 grams. Correction she weight 1238....not 1248


----------



## chin_lee (Nov 21, 2017)

I had to dig through it again just to make sure I didn't miss an egg..... no egg...lol


----------



## WithLisa (Nov 21, 2017)

chin_lee said:


> How long after mating ritual should I anticipate the egg laying?


It doesn't matter when they mated, she would have lain those eggs anyway. 
They can lay fertile eggs for years after mating once.


----------



## chin_lee (Nov 21, 2017)

WithLisa said:


> It doesn't matter when they mated, she would have lain those eggs anyway.
> They can lay fertile eggs for years after mating once.


I glad that doesn't apply to my wife.......


----------



## Baoh (Nov 22, 2017)

chin_lee said:


> 5 eggs weighing 19 19 20 20 21 grams each. About 25 grams unaccounted for. I dug up the dirt container 2x to ensure I didn't miss an egg. I expected 6 eggs since her clutch last year was 6 but only 1 fertile. End of day only 5 eggs with 25 grams unaccounted for. She was weighted after bath in which she defacated and passes urate. *So not sure how to account for that 25 grams.* Correction she weight 1238....not 1248



Simply fluid.


----------

